# List of Taxidermist



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

This is for taxidermist to post their name, number, and web address.
Also give praise to one that has done a great job for yourself.

I have posted my European Skull Business, several times and would like to give others a chance to post their names also. It's overall your choice whom to choose. Let's not get into what the prices are. Call them, go see their work and then make an educated decision on whom you should use.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ultimate Skulls
European Skull Mounts
[email protected]
Visit me at www.UltimateSkulls.com


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

George Davis owner of Perdido River Taxidermy, phone number is 478-6113


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

pilotpop said:


> I don't have contract information but George Davis is in the Business, I have heard that he does good work. I will try to get contact info and post it later.


I didn't know if George was still doing them or not. I've had four deer mounted and George did two of them. He did a heck of a job. I had someone different do my last one and he did OK but George will be getting my next one. He just makes the deer come to life.


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm Michael Cole of Cole's Taxidermy a full service taxidermy studio, located in Milton just off of Avalon Blvd. Also offer camouflage services for your skulls,guns,truck parts,etc. Camo is just one of the many patterns to choose from. Check out www.ColesTaxidermy.com to view some of my work. If you have any questions feel free to email or call 850-206-7328.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 for Cole! He has mounted my last 4 deer, 2 gators, gobbler, fish, skulls, plaque mounts and Im sure some other stuff Im not thinking of the last couple of years for me. Everything has been well beyond my expectations...and you can ask him my expectations are very high. Not to mention he is just a jam up guy...other than the fact he is a Alabama fan...everyone has a character flaws though. 

You get what you pay for with taxidermy. Ive been down that road before. Never again.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Ron Vanderpol Taxidermy, located in Molino. 850-587-3735. Ya'll are welcome to come see our showroom, workshop, and taste a sample of our Snak-Stix. Wild game processing is new for 2010. Had some early request, so accepting meat now. Check out our Web-site @ www.rvtaxidermy.com Also guiding gator hunts, and certified as a master measurer with SCI. Cleaning/processing room available if you need a place to take care of your harvest. Good Luck, and thanks for the opportunity to post.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

+2 for Michael Cole. He just finished a couple ducks for me and they look great. Like Grassflats said, he's a good guy, especially considering he's a Bammer. :thumbup:


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I can tell you who *not* to take it to and that's Ed Lathan (formerly Sunshine taxidermy). If he is still in business.

The 9 point I shot on 1-17-09 was taken to him at the recommendation of other people and the mount I got back was horrible. He used someone elses cape, used a form too large for the skull plate, and just did a poor job on the eyes, nose and overall look of the deer. I took it back to him and the second one definitely looks better but still not up to par and I still do not believe that he used my cape on the second mount despite his assurance that he did. 

Eventually I will get it mounted again and either Ron Vanderpol or Michael Cole will mount it.

Here is a thread I posted on another hunting forum with the original mount that was all screwed up.

http://huntingnet.com/forum/whitetail-deer-hunting/286110-got-my-mount-back-1-17-09-a.html


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Ollie Samples in Milton has always done a good job for me at a very reasonable price.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Ron Vanderpol is top notch! He has done a ton of work for me. 10 deer shoulder mount's, 1 life size deer mount, 1 hog shoulder mount, 2 turkey fan's, 5 european deer, 8 european bobcat's. Stuff he mounted for me 10 year's ago still look incredible. He even came to my new place and spent 2 1/2 hr's helping me lay out my trophy room. A great guy, and excellent taxidermist.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Isnt Chad Cooper a Taxidermist?


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Isnt Chad Cooper a Taxidermist?


 Best there is in my opinion.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Kevin Glover does a hell of a job in my opinion.Definetely the best i have ever seen on fish


----------



## raebrxn48 (Jun 30, 2010)

Kevin Glover in Milton, Fl does great work! We have quite a few of his mounts in our shop and have had numerous friends/family recommend him. The gator on our wall has gotten rave reviews! :thumbup:


----------



## rgoldberg (Jul 6, 2010)

HuntFishDrink said:


> Best there is in my opinion.


 
Chad Cooper is amazing! If you haven't had the chance yet, make time and stop by his shop and see the amazing work.
Never seen anything like it!


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Chad Cooper does excellant work, he's mounted two deer for my family and both are great, one is a florida buck the other from the midwest both look great, he uses the best forms and eyes, really looks great. You might pay a little more and wait longer but he's worth it. George Davis does good work too, he's done a few rattle snakes for my old man. they almost look too real  they caused a few people to near about have a heart attack. I think i'll let george do my deer if i ever get one big enough to hang on the wall and have the money to do it. He lives out in our neck of the woods Beulah (gods country that is).


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2010)

HuntFishDrink said:


> Best there is in my opinion.


x2.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

mackdaddy06 said:


> Kevin Glover does a hell of a job in my opinion.Definetely the best i have ever seen on fish


 
+++++++1 On Kevin, He as mounted the last 5 deer heads for me & my family. :thumbup:


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

*Taxidermist*

I have friends that live in Louisiana and any fish they want mounted, they make the drive all the way to Milton and take it to Kevin Glover. Kevin is an artist as well as a taxidermist. Go to Broxson's outdoors in Navarre and check the bass mount he has displayed there. It was on the cover of taxidermy magazine.


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

Cole's Taxidermy. He mounted one for me and did a great job. Even Dr said if he decides to mount one of his Dr specials he might use you!


----------



## mprikd (Apr 2, 2015)

*Local Taxidermist*

This is an old post but Ken Darville is another native taxidermist in the area...just moved back last year from Georgia. Nice shop on Pensacola Blvd...Ensley area across from Walmart.
Expressions of Wildlife Taxidermy


----------



## bienville47 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Michael Cole latest mount*







I highly recommend Michael Cole, he has mounted a lot of animals for Me and my son with great quality work. This is a picture of my latest mount!!!


----------



## bienville47 (Mar 24, 2010)

*List of taxidermist*

Michael Cole taxidermy is a class act and does great work, he has done a lot of animal mounts for my son and I. This is the latest mount he did for me!!!


----------

